# Hiding a Cowboy Church



## mml373 (May 2, 2017)

I own a piece of property that used to be a solid 40 acres...but in recent years just over 4 acres were sold or given away so a cowboy church could be constructed.

I have no problem with cowboy churches and might attend services/events for fun (my family are Catholic and our family business we're starting on the farm is intended to serve God), but I would like to hide the church from view.

I have cow/calf pairs on my land right now and would like to continue having them. I have considered planting black walnut trees along the fence between the church and my home, but I understand the nut shells can cause problems for horses (laminitis) and wonder if they're safe for cattle. Not to mention the risk of colic or lost grazing space for animals. I really don't think I want to deal with a lot of leaves blowing across my pasture each fall (would have 40 to 80 trees planted 2 rows deep) and don't want to lose the grazing space. Plenty of area to plant black walnuts elsewhere on the farm.

What do folks recommend for hiding the church area from view of my home (located across 7 acres of pasture)? Is there any decent fencing I could put up? I'm guessing about 10 feet high would be sufficient...

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Cedar trees make good visual fences if properly planted.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Leyland Cypress
https://conifersociety.org/conifers...30_AGzjUj_LtEE6Hfh9Wg8OZj6c5BJNQaAg5pEALw_wcB


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Very disease and insect prone.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

mml373 said:


> I own a piece of property that used to be a solid 40 acres...but in recent years just over 4 acres were sold or given away so a cowboy church could be constructed.
> 
> I have no problem with cowboy churches and might attend services/events for fun (my family are Catholic and our family business we're starting on the farm is intended to serve God), but I would like to hide the church from view.
> 
> ...


I don't know your location but I had a neighbor that I didn't like and planted Cherry Laurel trees on the line. Two years later it worked. They grow quick and are evergreen for year 'round coverage. They are still there 25 years later and now I got a new neighbor that I do like but privacy has it's advantages.


----------



## mml373 (May 2, 2017)

Thanks for the inputs, everyone. I was thinking about cedars as well so as to not have deciduous tree leaves to deal with every fall. I'll look at the Cherry Laurels, too!


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

mml373 said:


> Thanks for the inputs, everyone. I was thinking about cedars as well so as to not have deciduous tree leaves to deal with every fall. I'll look at the Cherry Laurels, too!


Walnut would be very slow-growing also.
Most states Forestry Service sell tree seedling at a reasonable price.
Fast growing evergreens


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

The thing I've discovered with black walnuts is that most everything under them dies..... or should I say has difficulty growing. And considering they grow almost as wide as they get to be tall, that's a lot of area.....


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

I have no idea what a cowboy church is here in the north, time to google.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

altair said:


> I have no idea what a cowboy church is here in the north, time to google.


It's just a church where they will rope, ride and do cowboy stuff. They do church stuff too.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

It’s a church where cowboys and their families attend. They don’t have to dress fancy.


----------



## altair (Jul 23, 2011)

Cool! I think if we had those sorts up here I may have actually liked going.


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

I agree with using Lealand Cypress.


----------



## oldasrocks (Oct 27, 2006)

Cedar is the only way to go. I planted a row across our front 18 yrs ago. They are 20 ft plus tall and doing well. I planted them 20 ft apart and the closed off the view after about 8 yrs.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

You might want to look at this. 

https://homeguides.sfgate.com/problems-growing-leyland-cypress-47071.html


----------



## Esteban29304 (Apr 29, 2003)

I have not had any problems with Leyland Cypress in the southeast.


----------



## Irrigation Guy (Nov 4, 2018)

Leyland Cypress do grow very quickly but they get leggy and snow and wind storms can damage them easily. Green giant arborvitae would be better choice in my opinion for a fast growing evergreen. Cedars are nice and depending on your location probably look more natural. But cedars don’t grow as fast. Source: I am in the landscape Industry and my brother farms 100 acres of nursery stock.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Irrigation Guy said:


> Leyland Cypress do grow very quickly but they get leggy and snow and wind storms can damage them easily. Green giant arborvitae would be better choice in my opinion for a fast growing evergreen. Cedars are nice and depending on your location probably look more natural. But cedars don’t grow as fast. Source: I am in the landscape Industry and my brother farms 100 acres of nursery stock.


Do the Leland Cypress trees have the knees that pop up on the yard? I guess I am unfamiliar with that type of Cypress.


----------



## Irrigation Guy (Nov 4, 2018)

mreynolds said:


> Do the Leland Cypress trees have the knees that pop up on the yard? I guess I am unfamiliar with that type of Cypress.


I had to look up what a cypress knee was. No they don’t do that. I just took these pictures this morning to show how each type of tree works as a screen.

Green giant arborvitae 








Leland cypress










Eastern Red Cedar


----------



## AmericanStand (Jul 29, 2014)

Of course a line of poplars would quickly hide it from view in the summertime and in the winter time they would at least break up the outline of the building .
It is my understanding that the cowboy churches don’t have a awful lot of services. So with something like the poplar breaking up the view even in the winter time you might just find it comforting.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Irrigation Guy said:


> I had to look up what a cypress knee was. No they don’t do that. I just took these pictures this morning to show how each type of tree works as a screen.
> 
> Green giant arborvitae
> View attachment 83524
> ...



I like those but I am partial to Cypress myself. It's my favorite wood to work. The cypress we have down here grows in the swamp and get real big. @Bearfootfarm posted a pic of a really old one once on GC.


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

mreynolds said:


> @Bearfootfarm posted a pic of a really old one once on GC.


*"North Carolina Bald Cypresses Are Among the World’s Oldest Trees*
*Some of the trees along the Black River provide a window into climates dating back thousands of years*
*






*
Bald cypresses along the Black River in North Carolina. (Charlie Peek)
By Jim Morrison
SMITHSONIANMAG.COM
MAY 9, 2019


"There is no other place on Earth like this," Angie Carl says. Her voice carries across the swamp of North Carolina's Black River as we sit floating in kayaks at the knees of our elders, an ancient stand of bald cypress trees.


Following markers of neon-pink ribbons tied to branches, we've paddled to this remote stand to recreate a journey that Carl took eight years ago guiding David W. Stahle, a University of Arkansas scientist. Carl is the fire and coastal restoration manager for The Nature Conservancy’s Black River Preserve. Stahle is one of the deans of using dendrochronology (growth rings) and radiocarbon dating to study the climate hundreds or even thousands of years into the past.

On that hot, sunny summer day almost a decade ago, Stahle remembers coming on the stand of trees and immediately recognizing their importance. "They're ancient," he told Carl. "I can't prove it now, but we're going to find one in here to prove it."







The oldest known bald cypress in Black River Preserve, dated at 2,624 years old. (Jim Morrison)"

https://www.smithsonianmag.com/scie...ypresses-among-worlds-oldest-trees-180972134/


----------



## Irrigation Guy (Nov 4, 2018)

mreynolds said:


> I like those but I am partial to Cypress myself. It's my favorite wood to work. The cypress we have down here grows in the swamp and get real big. @Bearfootfarm posted a pic of a really old one once on GC.


Bald cypress and Leland cypress are very different.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Irrigation Guy said:


> Bald cypress and Leland cypress are very different.


I'll have to see if they ill grow in sandy soil. I know a sycamore wont. I had one I finally cut down at 30 years old. It was 15 feet tall and about 3" thick.


----------



## Ryss (Nov 29, 2011)

Cherry Laurel are very toxic to both humans and animals.
I would advise against planting only one type of tree/shrub. 
When a pest or disease strikes you will lose your entire privacy screen. If you have a soil conservation office in your area you might try contacting them for advice specific to your area. Or you could try the horticultural dept. of a local college?


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

Lot depends on location. Cedar / Juniper is native here and easily transplanted. Of course it grows like a weed here and many have allergy. However the pollen travels a long way so that really isn't an issue.
Cowboy Churches try to have arenas as they use Arena Ministry to draw in the younger people . Usually have a weekly event going on when the arena gets up and functioning. That would draw a good bit of traffic and create some noise and dust. A screen would be good. Especially if home is downwind.


----------

